# DT System Launcher



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Have you guys used these. Its the system that comes with the Remote. around $400. Is it worth it? Thanks chas


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I ahve the box launcher w/remote and love it for upland training. Only wish it had a "Duck" audable instead of the beep.


----------



## Eric Whitacre (Mar 10, 2011)

I received mine in the mail today...SN #29.

I am very impressed w/ the design/construction. All fittings are tight and the operation is very smooth.

I got a box of brown (power level 2) and green (power level 3) Ramset blanks at HD...they say Super X on them so I am guessing that they are made by Winchester. The brown will launch the bumper 20-30 yds w/ a 30 ft arch. The green will launch the bumper 50+yds w/ a high arch.

I think the launcher has a lot of potential...ideas:
> a carry bag to carry launcher, remote, bumpers, rounds, spare battery, etc. - another orange 5 gal bucket for now
> more bumper options - black and white, rubber BB like, etc - i need to get some dokkens
> a servo module vs rcvr setup so that you can use TT/Dogtra xmt/rcvr - could use one TT rcvr for 2 launchers w/ 2 cheap ($25) servo modules
> a bag/cart/wagon setup to carry multiple launchers into the field
> a way to gang multiple launchers together so that they can be transported and operated as a unit (like BB)


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Very pricey for a single shot.


----------



## Legendary Magnum Rebel (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone have a updated review on these units? I'm thinking about purchasing on in the new future


----------



## crawfordw2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Raymond Little said:


> Very pricey for a single shot.


Way to pricey


----------



## Titan (Feb 5, 2012)

I just bought one last weekend and I love it. I also wish it had duck sound instead of beeper. it's a lot of fun and worth every penny.


----------



## lawenforcer (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been thinking about purchasing one myself but like to hear reviews, so Thanks


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

Get four of them and your good.


----------



## Beezer02 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got two of them and do like them. Pros: quick to set up, very portable, shoots bumpers different trajectories and distances with different blanks. Cons: not able to shoot dead birds or dokkens, has a beep instead of duck call. I did buy the flasher bumpers to give a different look. The dogs aren't used to seeing a "throw" quite that far when shooting the yellow blanks which has been an adjustment.


----------

